# Hinge Release Help



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

I have been practicing with a hinge release. I can consistently hit bullseye at 20&30 but I'm not really getting a surprise release. I'm still punching the release (so to speak). 

Let me explain. The hinge is set to medium pressure. I can hold my bow back for a little while, but through stress of wanting to get center, my pin floats over the bullseye my ring finger pulls through the release touching off the shot. 

Some will say what's the problem you hit bullseye. Well, sometimes. It still feels like target panic. 

What say you?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

revwilder said:


> I have been practicing with a hinge release. I can consistently hit bullseye at 20&30 but I'm not really getting a surprise release. I'm still punching the release (so to speak).
> 
> Let me explain. The hinge is set to medium pressure. I can hold my bow back for a little while, but through stress of wanting to get center, my pin floats over the bullseye my ring finger pulls through the release touching off the shot.
> 
> ...


Set the hinge STONE cold slow. SOOO slow, that your ring finger end of the hinge handle has to travel 3/4-inch, in order for the release to fire (LOTS of travel). This forces you to hold solid at full draw. This forces you to really relax the index finger, so the handle can rotate enough, so that the ring finger end of the handle swings 3/4-inch of travel. This will force your release forearm to be dead in line, will force you to flatten the back of you release hand, and will FORCE an aggressive, in line shot and follow through reaction.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I have my hinge set cold enough to have nearly even pressure on my 3 fingers while on the click. Once I get to the click, it only takes a little increase is back tension for the release to fire. I have never had a true "surprise release" unless I've done something wrong. If you're practicing enough, you won't have a surprise release. 

I had your exact problem this spring after a very long layoff of shooting. I was forcing the hinge to fire when I saw the pin get to the middle. The way I fixed it was to do "draw and hold" drills, forcing me to put the pin in the middle and letting it float there and then ultimately, not looking at the pin and putting my whole focus on the target. Look at the target and just let the pin float between your eye and the target but keep your actual focus on the target. Your pin will automatically float on the middle and when the release fires, you'll hit the middle more times than not.


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. I will try your suggestions

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

